# Some finacial advice please.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

On coming to SA i left my bank account open in the UK into which all my income is paid and where i also pay my tax. I live out of the ATM machines and the system works perfectly.
However, now that i am moving towards residency I am wondering whether to transfer all my income into a bank here ( i do have an SA account ), pay my tax here or leaving things as they are and feed my SA account with a regular amount that i can draw from the UK.
Is the devil you know better than the devil you don't know?!!!!!!


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

The Rand is on a continuous slide into oblivion... you should try keep all of your liquid assets in pounds and also try not to keep too many assets in RSA.


----------



## 176915 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah. I still have my Natwest account over there too. If you're earning a salary in SA and you don't need the monies paid in to the UK account - I'll totes leave it there. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

